# Robinhood Pictures



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I'm old enough to know that Robinhoods are only kewl a couple of times and then they just cost money.

Anyway if you have a picture of one of your "Hoods" post them up to share with the rest of us.

This was my last one. I did this with my Son-in-Laws bow the year before last. He was having problems grouping and was complaining it was the bow. To ensure his bow wasn't the problem, he asked me to shoot it. Well here are the first two arrows I shot, conclusion....it wasn't a problem with the bow......:wink:


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I've had 2 since I started archery back in August. I've learned that it is as much luck (good or bad depending on how you see things) as it is skill.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I will post all the pics of mine....there ya go, none. The benefits of being average and not great

That is not to say that I haven't ruined a few arrows in my time.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Chunky said:


> I will post all the pics of mine....there ya go, none. The benefits of being average and not great
> 
> That is not to say that I haven't ruined a few arrows in my time.


I know what you mean, I've actually only had 2, both with compounds. All I've ever done with my longbow or my recurve before was ruin arrows.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*REMINDS ME OF...*

I think it was Paleriders son who constantly shot Robinhoods and Finally his Dad started to make him start PAYING for the new Arrows(I think). Haven't heard any feedback from him since about it. Nice shootin anyways. I guess it's about time for you to start shooting at different dots on your target or it's going to start getting EXPENSIVE.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

BIG PAPPA said:


> I think it was Paleriders son who constantly shot Robinhoods and Finally his Dad started to make him start PAYING for the new Arrows(I think). Haven't heard any feedback from him since about it. Nice shootin anyways. I guess it's about time for you to start shooting at different dots on your target or it's going to start getting EXPENSIVE.


Yep. He has become a lot more familiar with the other 3 dots on the target lately. I've personally never shot one. Here are some pics of his four (4) 

The last picture is about as close as you can get 3 arrows without a robinhood. He shot arrow #2 and #3 through the same fletching of arrow #1.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

What is neat too about your Robin Hood is the placement on the 3d target!



bountyhunter said:


> Well I'm old enough to know that Robinhoods are only kewl a couple of times and then they just cost money.
> 
> This was my last one. I did this with my Son-in-Laws bow the year before last. He was having problems grouping and was complaining it was the bow. To ensure his bow wasn't the problem, he asked me to shoot it. Well here are the first two arrows I shot, conclusion....it wasn't a problem with the bow......:wink:


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Chunky said:


> I will post all the pics of mine....there ya go, none. The benefits of being average and not great
> 
> That is not to say that I haven't ruined a few arrows in my time.


Chunky you are not alone, I have been shooting bows since the late 70's and have never been lucky/skilled enough to pull it off.:frown:

TXPalerider, that boy can stack em.


----------

